
Does physical pain impair abstract thinking? - discombobulate
http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/20445911.2017.1304941?journalCode=pecp21
======
morinted
According to the study, no -- _Physical pain was manipulated between subjects
(N = 150). The participants either kept their left hand immersed in cold
(painful) water or neutral (painless) water while we measured abstract versus
concrete behaviour identification, categorisation, and perceptual processing.
Bayesian statistical analyses indicate substantial evidence against the
hypothesis that pain impairs abstraction. In contrast to many other previously
studied cognitive outcomes (e.g. attention), abstraction appears to be largely
immune to acute, experimentally induced pain._

